# Xifixan Cure? Where's a Generic is my question!



## aqua774 (Jan 3, 2009)

This is the only medication that can seem to make my IBS stay at bay. Anyone else have these benefits from this medicine? The problem is that it is so expensive? Is there a generic or somewhere to get this cheap?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.fda.gov/cder/consumerinfo/druginfo/Xifaxan.htmIt was approved in 2004 so that probably means no legit generic will be on the market for a few years and I'd worry any place that you can get a cheap version is likely to be someplace that sells expired or counterfeit drugs.http://www.medicinenet.com/small_intestina...rowth/page6.htm lists some other antibiotics that can be used for SIBO and some of them are older drugs that would likely have a generic version on the market.


----------



## aqua774 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you, but i believe if my research is right that Xifaxan is the only one that stays in the gut and does not interfere with the bloodstream.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That is true, but other antibiotics, even ones that leave the gut, were used successfully to treat SIBO for decades before that drug was approved.It is not true it is the only one that could possibly help. I would be way more worried about someone selling something fake but cheap on-line than using another antibiotic from a registered pharmacy as prescribed by a doctor.If you want that drug and only that drug you will have to pay the high price for it for several years until the patent protection runs out. If you buy it cheap that usually means someplace from another country that will sell it without a prescription and no guarantee it will get through customs with no idea at all of what might be in it. If you want to risk that route I'm sure with google I can find you someone that says that is what the pills are for cheap.There may be legit on-line pharmacies, but they will require a prescription and they usually aren't cheap. Most of the fake pharmacies that come up in google don't claim to be carrying it even though the URL that leads you there has the name in it.


----------



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

this drug is costly and taking rounds of this ever year is costing me a fortuneI found a rep for the drug last time and she gave me a 30 day course via samples which is great.I suggest you see who the rep is for your Dr. and see when the make their rounds and grab them when they do they have trunk loads of this in their cars.


----------

